# Building a hunting cabin for my boys...(pics)...



## outdoorlivin247

Started with this...













Got a couple of windows in...
















The stove that will warm us..






Poured the hearth today...


----------



## fffrosty72

That's one cozy cabin!!

Way better that a tent anyday. 

make sure we get to see the finished product.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

fffrosty72 said:


> That's one cozy cabin!!
> 
> Way better that a tent anyday.
> 
> make sure we get to see the finished product.


 
Will do on the pics...

It is going to be taken out to our hunting lease and left in the woods...It will be hunted out of as well as used as a place to warm up...

One of my best friends loves to hunt, but is getting older and the weather is getting kinda rough on him...It will give him and my boys (age 4 and 6) a place to hang out during gun season and be comfortable...


----------



## cuttingintime

Nice pics, I thank staying warm will not be a problem.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

cuttingintime said:


> Nice pics, I thank staying warm will not be a problem.


 
The goal is to have the shooting windows open and still stay warm...


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Got the metal up behind the stove and the stove set...


----------



## cuttingintime

Do you have anything between metal and wood?


----------



## Blazin

Looks good so far! Should'nt be a problem heating that up, definitely is nice to have a place to warm up when on the hunt


----------



## promac850

Nice work!  I gotta build one of them someday.


----------



## coalman

View attachment 181174
View attachment 181175
Here is a picture of mine


----------



## outdoorlivin247

That would work....


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Got the bunk built...Still going to cut in little port windows so the boys can see out the ends...That will give them three windows to see out of...


----------



## outdoorlivin247

cuttingintime said:


> Do you have anything between metal and wood?


 
Sorry, just saw this...I removed the wood and screwed the metal right to the aluminum extrusion...So I have about an 1" and a half air gap between the external aluminum and the corragated steel...


----------



## cuttingintime

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Sorry, just saw this...I removed the wood and screwed the metal right to the aluminum extrusion...So I have about an 1" and a half air gap between the external aluminum and the corragated steel...


 
Thanks for the reply, in the early stage of planning a 6.2x12 with a small wood burner.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Took the day off of work to get some crap done and had a little extra time to throw the base coat on the camo...

A couple of pictures to give you an idea...More to come...


----------



## deeker

Looks great!!!

When am I to show up?


----------



## outdoorlivin247

deeker said:


> Looks great!!!
> 
> When am I to show up?


 
When I get some property I own and control.... :bang:


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Got the camo done today...Holy crap was it hot out...Hopefully it will make it to the woods some night this week...

Have to do some clearing to get it parked we I want it or it would have went today...


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Can't wait til deer season...


----------



## Blazin

Awesome job on the camo ODL!


----------



## fatjoe

Nice job!!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Thanks guys...This project has been a blast to build even though it has taken a back seat to many others...

I am sure this little trailer will create many memories for both me and my two boys...


----------



## tree md

Way cool!!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Thanks for the comments and REP....


----------



## stihl sawing

Sweet, I bet they can't wait for the season too. Nice job.


----------



## Buckshot00

Looking good.


----------



## splitpost

Thats awesome,just make sure you keep that fire burning,reckon you might need to follow the smoke to find it in thick brush:biggrinbounce2:
REP sent


----------



## Bigrod

Nice job Sean. Tried to rep ya but gotta spread it around. Pulled a card from my trail cam and had several nice ones on there. I'm ready to get out.


----------



## Bigrod

You got that out in the woods set up and ready to go yet!


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Bigrod said:


> You got that out in the woods set up and ready to go yet!


 
It is in the woods with in feet of where it will end up...Just need to get a half a day to go set it up and get some lanes cut...Hopefully this week...Sooner is off until they start combining, so hopefully he can get out and work on it some day this week...

Getting close to Oct, 1st...


----------



## wendell

Looks good, Sean!


----------



## Slackerjpt

coalman said:


> View attachment 181174
> View attachment 181175
> Here is a picture of mine


 
I want one! How did you build this baby?


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Long time coming and not enough time to update...Heading out tonight to take a nap and hopefully connect with this guy in the morning....


----------



## Buckshot00

Wow. Good luck.


----------



## IPLUMB

Sweet! Looks like a fun project.


----------

